# Build your own frame perch



## Tom Fran (May 18, 2010)

The other day I posted some hive equipment that I had built and a couple of beeks asked how they might build their own frame perch. I promised that I would provide a few pictures and a hardware list for them. I thought others might be interested in it too, so I thought I'd just put it all on this thread.

A new frame perch will cost about $28 if you order one online, or you could build your own in a few minutes for about $4 - $5.

Here's a pic of my frame perch in use:










Front view:










Back view:










Hardware:










The wood piece is 19 1/2" x 2".

The rear brackets are from 2" corner brackets which can be purchased at Walmart, Lowes, etc.

The long frame perch brackets in the front can be purchased at Walmart (red one) or the Dollar store (yellow one).


----------



## MSbeekeeper (Feb 18, 2009)

No pics....


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

Where are the pics?:scratch: lol


----------



## Tom Fran (May 18, 2010)

I don't know why the pictures are not being displayed. I did it just like I always do, but for some reason, no pictures. I don't think I've violated any image posting rules, so I'm at a loss as to what to do. Sorry about that.


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

Thats ok!


----------



## Tom Fran (May 18, 2010)

Maybe one of the moderators can check things out and explain why there's no pictures displayed in this post. :scratch:


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

This is his pic, cut and paste
www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4778514612/


----------



## Tom Fran (May 18, 2010)

OK, I changed hosting services, and now they will display. "If at first you don't succeed, try and try again."


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

Good Deal!! I have the board ready, i also have the 2" corner brackets! Now all i need is the screw in bicycle rack hangers oops i mean (frame perch brackets)!  Thanks TF


----------



## Capricorn (Apr 20, 2009)

Good solution! I ended up snagging an old metal file folder holder from the recycle can at work. I've been using that, it works great and was free


----------



## Tom Fran (May 18, 2010)

Capricorn,

Yes, indeed. I meant to mention those as a possible "frame perch" support. I don't know if they still sell them, but those can be cut off and used as a support arm.


----------



## GB (Mar 5, 2005)

Heres a link to my frame rests....hope it works!

Fabricated from 2 pieces of 1½" X 8" stainless steel plate (which was an old battery bracket)

Best to have a try with a piece of card first to get a tight fit on your box. 
Also best to do the 45° bend first.

These fit in my bee equipment box nicely.

http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/3451/framerest.jpg


----------



## Tom Fran (May 18, 2010)

Gordon,

Thanks for posting your frame perch idea. I didn't realize how small they were, until I noticed your _clothes pin_. That gave me the right perspective. Those would indeed fit nicely into the equipment box.


----------



## GB (Mar 5, 2005)

Sorry for the delayed reply....

Tom - these will hold 3 frames - I'm very pleased with them and their simplicity.


----------



## beecole (Nov 25, 2011)

Heres another variation easy to build from scrap lumber and two pieces of 3/8 pvc.
Sandwich a block 3/4" x 1" x 5" between two pieces of 1x3 at a 45 deg. angle. Nail thru from both sides. Bore a 5/8 dia. hole thru both 1x3. makes a very strong perch that holds five frames.


----------

